# New Member



## crazy bonez (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I guess I need to start off by saying that I'm a "smoker in training." I recently bought a Brinkmann Electric Smoker from an Estate sale. I wanted to try my hand at smoking meat and so far I believe that i'm doing a good job. I joined the forums to buff my sprits up and try to learn some new things. I might also see about trying to create my own smoker in the future. I hope to learn alot from the forums so that i can in turn put my input into it.


----------



## monty (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Crazy Bones! I came here with very little smoking experience but a pretty good knowledge of food. I enjoy raising my own herbs and some meat animals. So smoking was the next logical step for me. You will enjoy this forum which consists of a wide variety of experienced individuals and more information at your fingertips than you can imagine. Currently I have an ECB with all the mods and an old fridge I will convert in the spring. Kinda tough this time of year in Vermont. Minus 18F when I awoke today!
Enjoy the experience of the greatest smoking meat forum in existence!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome Crazy Bones!

You've definitely come to the right place to fine tune your smoking skills. There is a vast wealth of knowledge to be found here and great comraderie as well. 

I have two GOSM propane smokers that I use regularly, depending on the size of the party. I try to keep at least one or both of them smokin' as often as I possibly can!

Feel free to ask any questions...there will be someone around to offer "expert" advice for almost any food or smoking related situation.

Have fun! And remember... the only dumb question is the one you DON'T ask!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 14, 2005)

HI Crazy Bones! 
     Welcome aboard! I understand the Brinkman electric smoker. I think I still have one back at another place. If you haven't already, I'd make a modification to the Brinkman. 
     First, if it still has the "low, ideal, hot" scale,  install a good thermometer. I put one (bought from Home Depot) in the top of mine. They have one that can be installed by drilling a hole in the top, inserting the thermometer and securing it with a nut on the inside. And by the way, before installing it, be sure to check the accuracy of the thermometer by putting the tip into a pot of boiling water. If it's far from 212* I'd take it back for an exchange. 
     Again, welcome to the forum and good smoking!

Fl. Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 14, 2005)

Crazybonez!

Welcome aboard, my friend!  Don't be shy.............Just, Jump in and hang on!

Jeff


----------



## mikeold (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Crazy Bones,

I'm a newbie here too. I'm learning ton's from these folks. Great bunch of people here. I own an electric Brinkman and a propane GOSM. I mainly use the GOSM because of the convience and versility.Just wanted to say Hi and welcome.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome Crazy Bones. As my fellow smokers have already pointed out, there is a lot of experience and knowledge in these boards.  If you have any questions, just sing out, somebody will be able to give you an answer and most likely, you'll get several answers. 

Remember, we too started out as a newbie! :D


----------



## goodpasture (Dec 17, 2005)

Been doing a bit of reading.....you guys are bad for those of us on diets......fortunately I am on one of those low carb diets so I stay off the taters and beans and rice........but love a good blue cheese slaw with a couple of pounds of smoked anything (do you have any good recipes for that?)

Am going to be getting a couple of hogs butchered shortly, just got a quarter beef, a couple of turkeys and some geese are getting ready for the freezer pretty soon, so I will be pestering some of you for tips.........see you all around.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome Goodpasture,

With all that meat in the freezer it sounds like you're ready to do some serious smoking. I'm sure you'll find all the help you will need here. These folks are the best the web has to offer.

Once again,
Welcome

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 17, 2005)

Goodpasture, Welcome to the BEST Smoking site on the web. As you have already seen, we have some pretty dang good recipes.  And about that diet thing. . . Anything ate with a good "Q" contains NO calories (but don't try to convince your doctor of that-I've tried for years and shes still not buying it).


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome,

Be careful this is a hobby that can take over your world. 

It is great because we can make it part of our meals, hobby, etc. 

This is one of the best places to have others share their knowledge with those of use still learning.


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 23, 2005)

Way behind on "Greetings" :oops: 

Howdy to all you new folks! :D


----------

